

AngularJS docs page error results in self-parody - arthurbrown
https://docs.angularjs.org/

======
arthurbrown
[http://i.imgur.com/PCq0sl1.png](http://i.imgur.com/PCq0sl1.png)

Screencap for when it gets fixed

------
dmak
Haha, to be fair, they are using 1.4 rc

